# Ruth or anyone help on elevated fsh levels



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

I went to get my test results of my fsh level today and it was 21.  Unbelievable when only last year in September it was 7.2 on my last cycle.  What has happened.  Do you think this is a blip or it means I am perimenopausal and now wont be able to have another icsi treatment.  They need to see a level of 10 or below.

Ruth or anyone do you know if the fsh reading is the level you get from the response from one ovary or two.  Sounds confusing but what I am trying to assess is if in this cycle say my left ovary is going to produce the egg then will it not mean what the state of play with the number of eggs is in my right ovary is or does the level assess the number of eggs available in both ovaries in any given cycle.

Hope I have not confused you but desperate to know and if anyone knows how I could possibly reduce my fsh level.  I am having acupuncture but have only had 3 sessions so far and not on a weekly basis.

Thanks ever so much.

Superted


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Just had another question do you think weekly acupuncture sessions would help me better than just twice in any given cycle.

Hope someone can help before I go mad.

Thank you so much.

Superted xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't panic!

I had a FSH level 9.5 2 years ago & good old NHS didn't re-test me! Now, at 38, have been to see Mr.Lower at ISIS in Colchester privately - had another test, now 16!

Obviously I panicked but he said that FSH wasn't a definite indicator unless it was sky high, it can vary.  Also, I had 2 cysts (after Clomid) & he said these would have raised it too.

I have been advised to have acupuncture & also, many women on here swear by something called "wheatgrass" - I am now taking it in tablet form.

You have to take 3 doses of 7 tablets! They are a bit gross but preferable to the wheatgrass drink! Mine were sent by a US company - www.puregreenfoods.com 

I'm also having tons of freshly squeezed pineapple juice.

Anyway, not had FSH re-done but have just had an iui "closely monitored cycle" to see what my body was capable of without drugs.

The cysts have now gone (without treatment - phew!) & I managed to produce 3 good sized folies & a few tidlers - biggest was 19mm.  Also, cons described my lining as "beautiful"!!!!!

This amazed me cos had iui with Clomid in Jan & Feb & only had folies of 14mm max!

Basically, I believe cons - he said that it's not always a reliable indicator - it's unfortunate that NHS use it as a cut off point for free treatment.

I would recommend the pineapple juice & wheatgrass - not tried the acupuncture yet but cons recommends.

Good luck! I'm sure other people can give you examples of high FSH not being a problem.

Jess x


----------

